# What's Wrong with Meyer Plows?



## 1759 (Nov 16, 2000)

I have not heard one person say they prefer a Meyer plow -- why?

You're probably saying "this guy is so new." Right, but I've looked at Western, Fisher, and Boss. Other than maybe an easier mounting system, I don't see much difference.

My truck came with a 7.5 ST 90 Meyer. I put on one of Dino's urethane edges and I'm going to put a pair of wings on too. This plow seems as strudy as anythign out there.

Am I mistaken?? All I see in Pgh, PA. is Meyer. I just bought a new Chev. 1 ton and need some guidance. If there is somethign better than Meyer, please let me know. I would like to hear some specifics too.

Thanx everyone

Ron


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

RB,
You asked the same question in another thread. Read it again for the answers http://lawnsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=7534 I have 2 trucks that I bought with Meyer set ups already on them and my 3rd truck came with a Fisher. The 2 Meyer set ups: I have done about everything mentioned in that thread at one time or another and have been building up a supply of extra parts, an extra blade, spare pumps etc. I actually enjoy working on the plows so it doesn't bother me too much & I now know them pretty well. The truck with the Fisher that I've had for 2.5 years now: I changed the oil & the belt once and that's it. In the future I will be avoiding Meyer if at all possible, now that I've been enlightened to the fact that all of that repair & stocking isn't necessary. And I don't get a lot of snow here and we don't really pound them like I see other guys around here do (or like Chuck's brother likes to  ) 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

Look atb the amount of stell in framework, compare to fisher, my brother welds, at Protec they had a western come he laughed at they guy, another guy I know owns smaller welding shop, said on any given storm they have arund 8 trucks waiting for repairs(welding) during storm, I asked if any were fishers he said all were meyer & western, but more meyer, didn't recall any fishers. Never used meyer, have only used fisher(5 years now), never had a problem.


----------



## 1759 (Nov 16, 2000)

Thanx BRL. I knew I asked that question before, but I forgot where it was and forgot to look for it.

Also, thanx John. I guess I'll just have to learn for experience. I'll try to keep it in good shape and watch welds. I'll change springs each year and try to preform a lot of preventive maitenance. Fortunately, I live in an area where I might only plow a dozen times on a good year.

Thanx for all the comments.

Ron


----------



## jaclawn (May 6, 2000)

I am in the same general area as RB, and can say that out of 100 plow trucks on thr road, 90 have a MEYER setup, 5 have a Western, 2 Fisher, 1 Boss, 1 Curtis, and 1 Snow-Way. I have never seen any of the others around here. 

Face the facts, if there is no service or support for the other plows, no matter how good they are, they are not for me. 

I can beg/borrow/steal parts from friends to fit a MEYER, but nothing else.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

We have a couple of real good Fisher dealers locally,and around here ther are lots of fisher's and a rash of new Boss straight blades.There are lots of new Hyundais around here too,but it doesnt mean that they are the best,just the cheapest up front.The same is true about the meyers,they will probably last 5 good yrs if your not in the snow belt or real abusive.Ill take a 10 yr old Fisher over a brand new Meyer blade any day.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 1, 2000)

i had a '88 chevy one ton w/a 454, my first truck, loved it, could pass anything but a gas station and i bought it used with a myers plow and every storm when th plow broke down and i pulled into my dad's shop to get it fixed all i heard was "BUY A MYERS, BUY THE BEST, PLOW THE SIDEWALK, SHOVEL THE REST." in unison from all the guys every time. It got old after a while, because my plow was the only one breaking down. and now its all fishers for me and they work great.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well I have diamond which basically is a heavy version of the myers with an e47 out front pack and last night my controls froze up and this is not the first time and to beat it all i just went tru the whole unit before the season painting it cleaning the electric conetions fluid and filter cleaning and i still have the same problem that they have been having for years.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Don't call the Diamond a Heavy version of a messed up Meyer.

1st the one thing the plows share are lights, pumps, and the tube lift frame. The frame kits are not the same, the Diamond is much heavier than the meyer. 

2nd. My Diamond dealer will only sell a Diamond plow with an E 60 pump. The Diamond weighs much more than a Meyer and you need the heavier pump. 

3rd The Diamond plow uses a trip edge, not a trip blade like the meyer. The Diamond has 2 piviot points, the meyer has one. The Diamond is by far the toughest most heavy duty plow that you can buy for a pick up, also weighs more than any other pick up plow. 

4th Diamond used the be it's own company, built in Maine. However during the late 80s it had money problems, and Meyer bought Diamond.

Geoff


----------



## ENZOFORZA (Dec 13, 2000)

i have heard that fisher + western are actually the same company, (a fisher dealer told me this) any truth to this?? Might be the same as chevy/gmc relationship. Same parent company with different models????


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Yep it is true. Fisher and Western are owned by Douglas Dynamics (spelling is wrong I think). 

The Fisher V Plow is the same as the western except for the mounting system. The two are made side by side at the Factory in Maine.

Geoff


----------



## 1759 (Nov 16, 2000)

All right guys - enough!

I've heard both pro and con about Meyer. Thank you all for your comments. I appreciate.

P.S.
I bet all you guys that hate Meyer would rather use a Toro than a commercial duty Lawnboy! J/K

Thanx again everyone.

Ron


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Geoff My dealer didn't care what pump they sold me I agree that they are heavier.I wish they would just work right I have had nothing but bad luck with mine . and I do nothing but baby my plow and truck.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Put an E 60H on and all your problems will go away. He have 9 Diamond plows and bought 1 with an E 47H, for reasons I can't remember. The plow with the E-47H wouldn't let you angle with snow in front of the plow. We also had trouble stacking with the e-47H. So we took it off and payed the 760 bucks for the E 60H. We can angle a 9' Diamond with snow, and stack very well with the E 60H.

We used the E 47H to power a pull plow last winter, However we replaced it with a differet type of Hydro pump, for fast performance. The E 47H Now sits in the shop as a spare.

For you Diamond plow to lift correctly you need the E 47H or E 60H. Don't use just an E 47 or E 60, the lift cylinder isn't long enough to work with the slightly different lift arm that Diamond uses compared to Meyer.

I hate to say it, but an E 60H may be a lot of money, but will solve your problems. The E 47H is only recomended up to 7.5', so if you are useing it on an 8' or bigger like we were that could account for your problems. My Diamond dealer tells guys you can run the E 47H, but you won't be happy with it. He says it works fine for the 6.5-7', which are really Meyer plows.

Geoff


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

$200 difference between the 47 and 60 at JThomas. 800 vs 1000 for oem pump ass'y.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Check with your dealer. I know it doesn't sound possible, but it cost me $ 800 or less for my E 60. I didn't get any price break on it either, however that was 2 years ago.

Geoff


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

RB,

The ST series MEYER is a totally different plow than a C series. If you have a 3/4 or 1Ton SRW, it is well worth it to upgrade to a C-8 MEYER. I have had one on a Suburban for 5 Seasons now and it looks and plows like new. They are substantially a heavier build. From the A-Frame to the sector to the blade itself. I bent up many a ST-90 to finally learn that a C-8 is the way to go. It uses the same mounting bracketry, pump, etc as an ST. They are heavier, and my E-47 lifts it slower, but hasn't had a problem with it. Save the ST's for 1/2 tons. At full angle a ST-90 barely covers wheel track width on a SRW, the C-8 covers it and then some, without being too big for the heavy snows. 

If you are plowing roads, get a Diamond or a Fisher as they will trip better over small road obstructions, and are built very heavily. 

Bottom line, don't let the MEYER bashers get you down, as they are mainly bashing the homeowner grade ST series that MEYER markets as a "professional" plow.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I'll second that. I just traded one of my St 90's (poly) for a steel C-8 Husky and there is a big difference between the 2 types like Dixie said. I think I saw Lazer post one time that even he likes the Husky's. BTW do we think he'll ever dig out & check back in here? MIA


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

I had a Meyers on my 78 dodge, I had to weld the plow twice and that was a C7.5. I have known several other people that have meyers too. They have had nothing but problems with mostly the Moldboard and frames. They do make a very good pump. A friend of mine that owns a tree company, bent his whole moldboard almost in half hitting a curb at the end of a driveway. I have run Fishers, Westerns and Boss plows and have never had to weld a single one of them. And my wife will vouch that I plow crazy.

P.S. The Meyers plow was broken with someone else driving who is 60 yrs. old and he plowed like his age.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I would rather have a plow related part break than a frame horn or crossmember on a $30,000 truck. Plow pins, pivot bolts, ect are cheap and easy to replace/repair.

I like MEYER, would I buy another? Yes, however, i'm spoiled with my BOSS V !!

We are talking about snow-plows...NOT CURB-plows!!! LOL

I like the idea that I can pull up to anyones MEYER and hook up if mine is down.

Final word.

ALL machines will break sometime in their life.


----------



## Psyclopse (Dec 10, 2000)

Where do you get CURB PLOWS?!? Hehe.

Oh, you can't just pull up to any Meyer and hook up when yours is down. They have laws against that!!! Har har. You couldn't hook up to my Meyer unless you had a Western mount on your truck (just got it back from the welder. I had it modified to fit. Now if I can figure out how to get something Boss, something Diamond, and something Fisher, I'll have a plow setup that resembles the car I had as a teenager (multi-colored and pieced together). 

Sorry for this post, I have been outside and awake for MUCH too long. I'm just not thinking right....


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*hahahaha*

****What's Wrong with Meyer Plows?

Its not a Fisher!
Simple as that


----------



## Redmowers (Oct 1, 2000)

We got a 8' Meyer on our 3/4 ton Dodge all state contract prices.The one thing I do like about it is it scrapes and backblades great.We are going on our second year with it and I really like the toggle switch control,compared to the the leaver on the Fishers.The minute mount is easier to put on but the Meyer is lighter to move around.I like the elec hyd over the belt drive hyd ,The belt drive goes slower or so it seams.I want to try a 9' Meyer (the next town over has one on a 1 ton)on the Dodge the 8 is too small.I'd really like a Fisher v if I had my choice.We used to buy Diamonds 8.5' and 8'even before they went to the two point piviot ,the 8.5' tore it's self apart pins cylinders ect.We had it retrofitted to a two point setup.Damn heavy plows hard on independent suspensions,but they rarely fail.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

you are describing the old fisher plow hydros. The new style has a very small joystick control and very fast and way more reliable electro hydro unit.
Dino


----------



## Redmowers (Oct 1, 2000)

It was new in 96 They had different controls then but they would not go the extra for it ,Dumb I think I would have gone for it myself.


----------



## NEAL (Dec 19, 2000)

A lot of it has to do where you are from I think. Here in southern wisconsin Western plows are very popular probably because western is located here. My local dealer sells western and meyer plows but he recomends western, says meyer plows tend to have problems with moisture getting in the hydraulic system. I have always used western plows so im not sure if what he is saying is correct.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 24, 2000)

I used to work for a shop that sold truck equipment and we loved Meyers. Every snow storm, they were in for repairs. Every few years they were in to be totally rebuilt. Salt would rust them to pieces. We sold, Mid, Valk, Western, Fisher. They all had there problems, but the Meyers had the most. Don't know what they are like now. That was about 25 years ago. I have a Fisher on my '79 Ford and it came with the truck. No problems with it and it works every snow storm. Just an old work horse.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

guess what in that 25 years nothing has changes it the same plow


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

RB....I agree!! All thats here is Meyers!! I'm sure you deal with zoresco just like everyone else. Thats all they sell around here. not too many people using v plows or any other type of plows here.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

Most Meyer problems are because people bought the wrong model:

The old Meyer Husky was the best plow of it's day and the M-9 is still one of the tougher 9' out there.

You buy a ST-90 (ST-7.5) is not made to do more than plow your own driveway. Even the C-series is marginal.

I don't see anyone complaining about their M-9. 

Meyers' problem is they've been sold too many times and haven't kept up with the times and made any improvements in 25 years.


----------



## plowguy06 (May 13, 2001)

where i am it is almost all meyer. some schools and cities use fisher and western.


----------



## Majestic (Jan 16, 2001)

Cat320, Have been using four Meyers with E 47s Ive found that every other year they do freeze up like what your is doing.You can over come that several ways,If you want to spend money Meyers sells a heated jacket cover that goes over the pump.Two cheaper ways is to buy a bottle of Isopropyl (Rubbing alcohol) approx .79 cents add three shot glasses when temp is at or above freezing and run plow several minutes to mix with oil.If extremely cold pull in garage to do.Warranties? not sure but Ive been running mine for years like this no problem.Another solution is to drain out all the fluid and refill with Pennzoil powersteering fluid it is also blue and just a tad more consistent than oem oils.Again have several set up this way. Havent had one freeze up since Good luck.RB if your reading this did you sell the Buyers tailgate spreader yet ?


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

Okay, heres the lowdown from my perspective. I have plowed for 12 years with two trucks using 7.5 ft meyers and E-47 pumps and a Fisher 8 footer that I bought in 96. I just bought a Meyers C-8 because the 7.5 was not wide enough for the DRW on the 350 dump which came with the Meyers plowing frame left on from the previous owner. The C-8 is deffinately a heavier plow with four trip springs, but havent used it yet since I just got it. These are good plows and pumps, parts are easy to get and available and spare pumps and blades show up in the want ads all the time.Thats how I found the C-8.

My first thought is to agree with whoever said, go with whatever you LOCAL dealer sells and services and develop a good solid relationship with them. This becomes very important during an in storm breakdown when everyone and there mother is begging for service, your "Friend" might help get you on your way faster.

Secondly, pump freezeup is very likely caused by water in the pump. Ah you say....I changed the oil in the pump before the season. The question is "did you change the oil in your angle cylinders?" Condensation in your plow cylinders builds up during the off season, mixes with that nice clean oil you changed in your pump and then freezes up. You have to clean the oil in your cylinders every year along with the pump, by pulling the fitting and angling the plow manually back and forth until the oil is out then suck clean oil back in by reversing the process.

With all that said Fisher has won me over. I love my minute mount, it plows great and is well built. Takes time to getting used to the trip edge vs the trip blade but does a great job. Caution Will plow handicap ramps or speed bumps clean off the asphalt. I plow rough to get the job done, and back in 96 bent my A frame plowing a sidewalk and caught the curb during the blizzard of 96. Only other caution is to avoid using curb guards. Last year was doing some cleanup work on a condo property and managed to stick the curb guard in a storm drain as I got into position to clear the curb. Pulled forward 12 inches, and wham twisted the A-frame, head gear, mounting points and truck horns. Fortunatly covered under insurance but cost about 1200 bucks to get it all straightened out.

C Mer Land


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

CMerLand,

A C-8 on a F350 Dump? Thats a bit narrow of a plow for a dual rear wheel vehicle isn't it? Why didn't you go with a 8.5 or a 9'? This has been my suggestions for plows. 1/2T=7.5'.....3/4 & 1T SRW=8'.....1T DRW Pickup 8.5'.....1T Dumps DRW 4x4 & Superduties=9' These are just my recomendations for straight blades.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Tom, I think your recommendations are a good except the 1 ton part,they are backwards,the track width on a dually pickup is much wider than a cab&chassis,so the pickup needs the 9fter even more than the SD's and the cab&chassis does.If you put an 8.5 on a dually pickup,the outside tire will be running in the edge of the windrow on angled passes.I think all duallys should have 9 fters.3/4HD and 1 ton SRW's should run 8.5's.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

John,

Got me on that one. I honestly never knew that a chassis cab dually (dump/stake) has a narrower track width than a pick-up dually. I looked in my files and found a pickup dually is 92.5" and a chassis cab dually is only 81.3" . WOW almost 10 inches different! Never knew, who woulda thunk? An 8.5' straight edge plow at full angle is 2.5" short (90") for a pick-up dually's track width. Sure dont tell you this on any plows web page recomendation charts. Wonder why?

I'll have to put this on the "What I learned on Lawnsite.com" thread. 

Thanks John,


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

Dixel,

Real simple reason is that that the 8' was what was in the classifieds last Saturday. Almost never see plow blades over the 7.5 in the paper. Usually someone who bought the truck used and wants to ditch the plow setup. Havent gotten into any of the county/township auctions but if I'd pick up another 8 ftr in a heartbeat at the right price.

Second reason is that the truck is an 85 and 2wd. Had that 14 inch storm New Years and the guy driving it said he was really having problems pushing anything and was primarly doing cleanup behind our other trucks. Had two pallets 5,000 lb of salt in the back so weight wasnt the problem. May have been part new guy driver, part truck not having enough traction. Dont know enough with this truck to be sure. 

Actually may just leave the 7.5 on the dump/ salter truck and move the 8 over to the 250 4wd. Thats a front line truck with a front line driver so he'll get more productivity out of the plow then if I leave it on the dump.

Last worry is trying to sneak anything bigger then 8' through the bank drive thru lanes. Guy blew the side window out of the dump that storm hitting the mirrors on the posts. If it dont fit then it dont work.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

*It isnt a sno way*

.


----------

